# Office Leva DB Mk 4 (Brewtus) - PID settings?



## Achronite (Feb 21, 2013)

Having just bought bubbajvegas's Leva I was wondering what PID settings people used?

The PID settings had all the values set to 'default' values (not sure if it had reset itself in transit). Should I change them to the values recommended in the Bella Barista manual as below, or do any of you have better recommendations?


*Parameter*

*
**Default*

*
**BB recommendation*

*
*P1.03.0I0.010.05D2.02.0Offset Temp (F04)109Temp95???


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Try Temp at 93 and pull a shot on default then adjust and pull a shot on BB recommendation

The testing at BB will have found that the offset was closer to 9 between brew boiler temp and temp at group.


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Set your PID to 98 - it shouldnt flash to steam. 99 should tho!

Leave everything as is , you might need to change the offset


----------



## Achronite (Feb 21, 2013)

Thanks for the tips on the offset; I read about the 'flashing off to steam' in the manual to find the offset as well, so I'll give that a go to see if mine is the same.

But what about the (P)roportional & (I)ntegral values? I guess it's all to do with how it copes with changes in temperature. Does it really matter?


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Achronite said:


> Thanks for the tips on the offset; I read about the 'flashing off to steam' in the manual to find the offset as well, so I'll give that a go to see if mine is the same.
> 
> But what about the (P)roportional & (I)ntegral values? I guess it's all to do with how it copes with changes in temperature. Does it really matter?


I left those values as is and the machine behaves acceptably (takes a little while to stabilise when turning steam boiler on and off)

My offset was way off the BB setting (and so was another mate with one but the other way!!!)


----------



## bubbajvegas (Jan 26, 2013)

Strange they should reset but I had them all the same as bella and the offset to 7 I think,temp usually 93 or 94


----------



## SGX (Jan 9, 2011)

Mine has an offset of 10 and a temp of 91 and it's knocking out super sweet shots.

I change the main temp by 1 - 3c coffee depending, but that's all I mess with.

The Brewtus delivers...


----------



## gman147 (Jul 7, 2012)

Having just purchased a Brewtus I'm glad this thread has come up. Will try these settings and see. PID @ 98c? That seems high?


----------



## MarkyP (Jan 10, 2013)

98c only to test the offset...


----------



## gman147 (Jul 7, 2012)

~Think I need someone to talk me through this. Whats the significance of offset temp and why is it measured using 98c? Brewtus arriving tomorrow and feel like a noob again..


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Its to prove that your PID is accurate , I wouldnt pull a shot at 98! lol


----------



## gman147 (Jul 7, 2012)

Ha asbestos mouth


----------



## gman147 (Jul 7, 2012)

set to 98 :S


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

But is that a vibratory pump?


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

The mid position on the lever isnt 3 bar for the vibe pump. It opens up a tiny trickle of flow. To be honest e61-b has such a delayed pre-infusion in its default action you dont really need pre-pre-infusion!

Mid position is more useful at the tail-end of the shot for the last 3-5 seconds, pressure ramps to below 3 bar but flow continues.


----------



## gman147 (Jul 7, 2012)

Mine is flashing to steam (if that means I get a little steam from group head) @ 99c. Waiting for it to stabilise at 98c before trying to brew a little water to retest.

Good source here on how to set Offset

http://www.home-barista.com/expobar-brewtus-review-getting-started.html


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Youll hear the difference if flashing. There is a great video on youtube somewhere, its German subtitled but it shows perfectly the process on identifying offsets inaccuracy and how to correct


----------



## gman147 (Jul 7, 2012)

Wo ist das video?!?

There's literally nowhere online showing me how to use this GICAR pid.. The HB link above must relate to older versions of PID on the brewtus.


----------



## gman147 (Jul 7, 2012)

Ok, you hold both buttons and turn machine switch off, hold them down and switch on. Then menu comes up


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)




----------



## gman147 (Jul 7, 2012)

Flashing @ 99c

Offset = 8

Now to up steam boiler pressure to 1.3 BAR


----------



## Rob1 (Apr 9, 2015)

I know this is an old thread but I just changed my settings because I'm sick of it dropping one degree when idle or two degrees during a shot and taking ages to recover. I've also noticed that when I set it to 95c I get regular overshoots to 96c.

I tried the BB settings but got overshoots to 96c from a setting of 94c (though recovery time was quick) from 93c.

I just tried the settings similar to those found on coffeetime wiki for the izzo duetto and it doesn't budge at all during a shot, stays stable for a long time. Drops to 93c for 30 seconds but recovers and shoots over for less than five seconds before settling on 94c for a long time.

P - 1.5

I - .03

D - 4.4

Steam boiler on and adjusted to 1.2bar


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

How do you know it drops? Where's the reading done? Couldn't it be just cold water entering the boiler, but the actual temp at the group does not change?


----------



## Rob1 (Apr 9, 2015)

The reading is from the boiler. When idle obviously there is no water entering the boiler but the little circulating in the group head. Through the shot it used to drop 2Cbut would be more stable at the group. I was more concerned with not being able to set it to 95c accurately.


----------



## Nick0831 (Dec 27, 2014)

I've read this post with interest. My Leva doesn't flash to steam at any temperature - even the highest temperature. It's incredibly hot but still, no flash to steam. Should I be worried? I have upgraded the shower screen. Not sure if that'll make a difference or not?


----------



## Holonomic (Mar 3, 2017)

Hi guys, I'm either having a bit of a moment or the instructions in the BB manual are wrong (I am most likely having a moment)

in the manual it says the following "If it reads 100 and your offset is at 10, reduce the offset to 9 or if it reads 98 and your offset is at 10 increase to 11"

If it reads 100 then isn't the temperature of the boiler too low compared to the displayed temp - and therefor the offset needs to be increased? Or am I looking at this backwards which is more than probable!

I could test this out myself by trying both but I really don't want to risk damaging the machine and I'm taking heed of the advice directly bellow to leave it alone if you find it confusing/don't fully understand









A further example - My machine flashes at 98 - I reduce it back to 97. so 99-97 (or 100-98) = 2. My boiler therefor is 2 degrees too hot, as the flash point is happening too soon.

So I either need to reduce my set temp by 2 manually or use to offset to do this for me. According to Bella Barista I need to set my off set to 12 (10+2) but then wouldn't this set my boiler at +12 degrees (2 higher than default)? Making the problem worse as my flash point would now be 96? Should I not be doing the opposite and reducing my off set to 8? (10-2=8)

As I say - this may be me being a bit silly or it may be a mistake in the manual?

- I need another coffee -


----------

